# Afghanistan, 17 Years Later



## longknife (Sep 15, 2018)

*It hasn’t got a hell of a lot better. Billions of $$$$ and unknown gallons of sacred blood, all for what?*

_The distance between Resolute Support headquarters and the Afghan presidential palace in Kabul can’t be more than 50 feet, yet it is too dangerous to walk across the street from one to the other._

_So U.S. troops will likely be committed to Afghanistan for the foreseeable future. But given that an American citizen born on September 11th, 2001, is now old enough to fight in the war that day spawned, it’s possible that the last service member to return home from Afghanistan hasn’t even been born yet._

More @ Afghanistan, 17 Years Later: This Is What Winning Looks Like


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 15, 2018)

In fairness, we had a meat puppet faggot somehow elected president.... 



> President Obama has put securing Afghanistan near the top of his foreign policy agenda, but "victory" in the war-torn country isn't necessarily the United States' goal, he said Thursday in a TV interview.
> 
> "I'm always worried about using the word 'victory,' because, you know, it invokes this notion of Emperor Hirohito coming down and signing a surrender to MacArthur," Obama told ABC News.



When you have an assclown like that running your country and it's military, it's almost a surprise the talibs didn't win outright.


.


----------



## gipper (Sep 15, 2018)

We must keep the MIC flush with cash.  It is the nature of empires.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 15, 2018)

longknife said:


> *It hasn’t got a hell of a lot better. Billions of $$$$ and unknown gallons of sacred blood, all for what?*
> 
> _The distance between Resolute Support headquarters and the Afghan presidential palace in Kabul can’t be more than 50 feet, yet it is too dangerous to walk across the street from one to the other._
> 
> ...



That's all awesome and stuff, but what did you think was going to happen? 

The Soviets spent a decade trying to subdue Afghanistan, and failed. The British spent nearly a century trying and failing to do so.  

The real problem was that we thought we could install a western style democracy there. 

Our goal should have been pretty straightforward.. get Bin Laden and his cronies, and leave.  

Instead, we spent a decade trying to prop up Karzai, who was a clown.


----------



## Pete7469 (Sep 16, 2018)

gipper said:


> We must keep the MIC flush with cash.  It is the nature of empires.



I don't mind keeping it flush with cash.

I don't like when it lobbies political whores to incite violence in order to move product.

One thing if it's for actual defense, another if it's a training ground for live fire new weapons systems while trying to establish governments for other people...

I'm not bashing the proxy war against jihad in Iraq or Afghanistan either. I just wish we'd stop bull shitting each other. It's a jihad. A global jihad that is never going to end because the stronger side has the moral integrity and modern human empathy that prevents us from doing what needs to be done to finish it once and for all.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 16, 2018)

Pete7469 said:


> 'm not bashing the proxy war against jihad in Iraq or Afghanistan either. I just wish we'd stop bull shitting each other. It's a jihad. A global jihad that is never going to end because the stronger side has the moral integrity and modern human empathy that prevents us from doing what needs to be done to finish it once and for all.



guy, here's the thing.  The kind of war you want is one we can't win.  There are 1.3 BILLION Muslims in the world.  If there religion (and not our stupid policies) were the problem, we'd be in a war that would be unwinnable.  

A surgical war against a few extremists, who their fellow Muslims would be happy to off for us... that one we can win.  

Keep in mind, Bin Laden and Saddam were both guys the CIA thought we could work with.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 16, 2018)

Afghan boys are born with an AK-47 in their hand, and fighting against infidel invaders is the national sport.

Time to declare "Victory" and close the shop like we did in Vietnam.  ....


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 16, 2018)

there is nothing in Afghanistan worth saving.    The best left long ago. 
If "Taliban"  wants to play there----that is Pakistan's problem


----------

